# I think something is up!



## peon (Oct 29, 2010)

I need some advice. My gut says my wife is up to something. Its online and in an MMO, although she has gotten text messages from someone in the morning right as she gets up (as soon as she found out I was checking she called our cell provider and changed the log in details). Our marriage is hanging by a thread and anything i do is met with hostility and denial. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## avenrandom (Sep 13, 2010)

Nearly every MMO has chat logging options, and if it doesn't, you can always go the route of a key logger. Aside from that, make sure you communicate what you believe are acceptable boundaries with these types of communication. I know it always bugged me when my wife started texting with someone she met in game, but I had never actually sat and talked with her about how uncomfortable it made me feel. I simply didn't understand why she had to mix in-game stuff with her real life communications. Due to the female : male ratio in games, the constant male pressure was something my wife wasn't strong enough to resist. Once we set boundaries, thing did start to taper off. 

I see in another thread you state the lack of sex in your marriage. I've done it, and watched numerous friends neglect their sexual needs simply due to too much time spent playing the game. Take a good look at this time spent gaming, and time spent together on mutual activities. If the balance is off, I'd suggest getting it into check.


----------

